# Stewart County Hunting Lease



## AndyMGA (Oct 3, 2014)

Stewart County Hunting Lease: 
719 acres of forestland located in south-central Stewart County, about forty miles south of Columbus; sixty miles northwest of Albany. Property has about ¾ mile frontage on the north side of Pataula Creek all east of U.S. 27, but accessible from Singer Pond Road. Land is in pine plantations and mixed hardwood and pine. Land is managed according to the Georgia Forestry Commissionâ€™s Best Management Practices. Guidelines are established by state law. All games seasons are eligible for use. Lease ends June 30. Acreage can be divided, preferably in three 200-acre parcels and one 119-acre parcel @ $12/ac.  Contact Mac Moye 229/838-6817 or xixi@sowega.net


----------



## Rockta (Oct 4, 2014)

*How far from Columbus?*

Do you stil have the 119 acre tract? What is deer, turkey or hog density? Thanks Tim 7068881553


----------



## dbrake20 (Dec 4, 2014)

*2015-16 season*

I have group of 4-5 ethical hunters from Florida. who may be interested in part of this property starting the 2015-16 deer season. Is any part still available?
Thanks!
David (352) 843-2521


----------



## Lizardspit (Jan 6, 2015)

Interested in 2015/16 season. Please call or text if anything is still available.  229-869-8781
Thanks


----------



## drtslngr (Jan 17, 2015)

I am interested in the entire tract. Call or text at 863.255.5043..email at v201497@yahoo.com. Let me know if you have this or anything else available please and thanks.


----------



## Brooks6 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm interested in the entire lease.


----------

